# Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Wir mieten uns in Norwegen eines der folgenden Boote:

http://www.lofotenferie.com/index.php/de/unsere-boote.html

Quicksilver 75PS, Rana 530 60PS oder Oien 30PS. Was gibts zur Seetüchtigkeit zu sagen, sprich ist das Quicksilver den Aufpreis von 400 EUR im Vergleich zum Rana wert, oder liegt das Rana ähnlich stabil im Wasser? Irgendwie klingt das nach viel Geld für nicht soo viel Unterschied?

Danke für Inputs,
Marcel


----------



## Sterni01 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Zum Angeln braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Dach über dem Kopf !
Wichtiger ist aber das GPSMAP !
Damit kommst du sicher raus und auch wieder rein !
Wenn Wind ist, kannst ja eh nicht raus !


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

GPS Map würde ja auch ein kleines Handgerät mit Norwegenkarte reichen oder? (die Karte kriegt man ja mittlerweile kostenlos) - mir geht es jetzt mehr um die Bootdaten.


----------



## ulf (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Hallo

Ist leider etwas Offtopic, aber wo man ordentliche Seekarten für lau her bekommt und auf welchem GPS-Gerät die dann auch funktionieren, das würde mich schon sehr interessieren.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

ich überlege am magellan triton, die karten kriegste im netz. ich such dir dann nen link raus.

Edit:

http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/showthread.php?t=9815


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Wie das mit der Sicherheit im Vergleich der einzelnen Bootstypen aussieht, kann ich dir leider auch nicht genau sagen - da gibts hier viele Leute die da bedeutend mehr Ahnung haben. 




> sprich ist das Quicksilver den Aufpreis von 400 EUR im Vergleich zum Rana wert



Das kannst du nur für dich selber entscheiden!

Ich persönlich will ein Boot auf dem ich mich wohlfühle und das Angeln genießen kann. Und da würden bei dem Angebot nur ein Quicksilver oder Avor in Frage kommen. 
Das ist mir vollkommen wurscht was das kostet - bevor ich mit einer Nusschale rausfahre, und ein ungutes Gefühl habe bleib ich lieber daheim und spare noch ein Jahr.


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie das mit der Sicherheit im Vergleich der einzelnen Bootstypen aussieht, kann ich dir leider auch nicht genau sagen - da gibts hier viele Leute die da bedeutend mehr Ahnung haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau das versuche ich ja herauszufinden - ob zb das Rana ne Nussschale ist oder ein gutes Boot ^^Weil ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie du. Nur finde ich deinen Horizont etwas eng, es gibt sicher mehr gute Boote als nur Quicksilver und Arvor (obwohl ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe^^)


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

uneingeschränkt: Ja!


----------



## ulf (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*



Dolfin schrieb:


> uneingeschränkt: Ja!


 
Zu welcher Aussage ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*



> Nur finde ich deinen Horizont etwas eng, es gibt sicher mehr gute Boote als nur Quicksilver und Arvor (obwohl ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe^^)



Ja, Ja mein enger Horizont... das hast du aber sehr nett ausgedrückt :q 



> Und da würden *bei dem Angebot* nur ein Quicksilver oder Avor in Frage kommen.


Ich bezog das auf die von dir verlinkte Seite und den dort angebotenen Booten. Natürlich gibts noch andere Boote... aber das wird dir halt nicht viel weiterhelfen, wenn du sie vor Ort nicht mieten kannst


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Das größere Boot ist jeden Euro Wert.
Freibordhöhe, Selbstlenzung, usw... Das natürlich Boote dieser Klasse GPS, Echolot und möglichst Funk haben sollten ist klar. 
Petri


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ja, Ja mein enger Horizont... das hast du aber sehr nett ausgedrückt :q
> 
> 
> Ich bezog das auf die von dir verlinkte Seite und den dort angebotenen Booten. Natürlich gibts noch andere Boote... aber das wird dir halt nicht viel weiterhelfen, wenn du sie vor Ort nicht mieten kannst



Ups sry das habe ich schlecht gelesen |bigeyes

Ok danke!


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Das größere Boot ist jeden Euro Wert.
> Freibordhöhe, Selbstlenzung, usw... Das natürlich Boote dieser Klasse GPS, Echolot und möglichst Funk haben sollten ist klar.
> Petri



D.h. das Rana (bzw das oien) ist nicht selbstlenzend und hat einen geringeren Freinbord? Oder jetzt mal allgemein gesagt?


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Hallo,
ich habe mich bemüht, etwas mehr zum Rana zu finden. Ist mir nicht gelungen. Das Oien ist ein Boot, mit dem ich ein bischen im geschützten Fjord rumeinern würde. Für offenes Wasser ist das nichts. 
Die Quickies verfügen über eine ausreichende Selbstlenzung - auch bei hörerer Belastung. 
Mal eine wichtige Frage: Wieviel Leute sollen denn das Boot benutzen?
Und: Du weißt, was eine Selbstlenzung ist?
Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*



> Und genau das versuche ich ja herauszufinden - ob zb das Rana ne Nussschale ist oder ein gutes Boot ^^



Jetzt müssen wir etwas aufpassen... es soll nicht den Anschein haben, als wolle man das Rana-Boot "schlecht" machen. Die Dinger begegnen einem in Norwegen mehr oder weniger ständig - und Norweger eiern damit auch noch rum, wenn Touristen längst nicht mehr rausfahren sollten. 

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte und könnte statt dem Rana eben auch ein größeres Boot mit mehr Freibordhöhe, entsprechender elektronischer Ausrüstung etc. mieten - dann wäre die Entscheidung schon gefallen. 

Denn welchen vernünftigen Grund gibt es, nicht ein Quicksilver oder Avor zu nehmen? 

P.S.
Mein Rat, hör auf Leute wie Dolfin, die sind seit Jahren auf dem Meer unterwegs, und haben da ganz andere Erfahrungswerte als wir Bergvölker


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

selbstlenzend heißt laut meinem verständniss das wasser vom boot selbstständig ablaufen kann - aber sowas haben ja soweit ich das verstehe sogar schon die limbos in langeland - und die sind ja wahrlich keine luxusyachten #c

warum wir überlegen - recht einfach, unser selber auferlegtes kostenlimit für 11 tage lofoten inkl. flug, haus und boot liegt bei 800 EUR. Dieses Limit würden wir aber mit Arvor / Quicksilver um 100 EUR p.P. überschreiten.

Natürlich würden wir diese Überschreitung in Kauf nehmen wenn triftige sicherheitsrelevante Gründe dafür sprechen würden - aber wenn der einzige Vorteil des Quicksilvers / Arvors der ist dass man im Regen nicht nass wird wohl eher nicht.

Leider sind auf der Seite des Vermieters keine Bootsdaten wie Freibord usw angegeben - daher dachte ich könnte eventuell jemdand von euch diese Daten kennen bzw schon Erfahrungen mit den Bootstypen gemacht zu haben.

Aber wies ausschaut raten hier eh alle zum Quicksilver - also werden wir das wohl auch mieten, sind wir halt auf 900 Eur , was solls 

PS: Aja - wir sind 4 Personen die das Boot nutzen wollen. Mehr geht ja  (laut der Vermieterseite) auch bei den Quicksilver / Arvor nicht (obwohl  sicherlich mehr Erlaubt wären - der Vermieter erlaubt jedoch nur 4 -  weils wahrscheinlich auch Platztechnisch mit mehr Leuten keinen Sinn  machen würde)


----------



## detlefb (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*



marcibet schrieb:


> selbstlenzend heißt laut meinem verständniss das wasser vom boot selbstständig ablaufen kann -



Das wird es aber weder bei den Limbos noch bei den Ranas.
Dazu müssen die Boote Fahrt durchs Wasser machen.

Das Deck der Quicksilver oder Avor ist nahezu komplett geschlossen. Was dort an Wasser hin kommt, wird auch zu 99,9% ablaufen auch wenn das Boot keine Fahrt macht.

Daher wären diese Boote unter dem Aspekt die bessere Wahl.


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

d.h. das läuft dort mit einer pumpe oder einem motor oder wie? denn diese lenzklappen bzw den ablauf den kenne ich halt von der limbo - nur verstehe ich grad nicht wieso ich da fahrt haben muss. im heck ist eine tieferlegung wo eine klappe angebracht ist von wo das wasser (eigentlich von selber^^) in eine ebene weiter runter läuft (da wo auch der motor dann angebracht ist) und von dort eben ins meer zurück. ist das keine "selbstlenzung" ?


----------



## rotfederangler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

ich glaube viele hier  in diesem Anglerforum haben in Norwegen schon einmal einen plötzlich aufkommenden Sturm oder Ähnliches erlebt. Es muss ja nicht gleich Windstärke acht oder neun sein aber ab 4-5 geht es schon los.
da ist es in jedem Fall besser wenn man etwas mehr Freiboard hat und die Wellen etwas besser "ab reiten "kann.
ich würde daher in jedem Fall,vor allen Dingen bei vier Personen, das größere Boot vorziehen.
Bei Sicherheit sollte man nicht über Geld sprechen Sicherheit ist immer teuer.außerdem ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen dass man gerade bei vier Personen doch etwas mehr Platz hat.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Ich würde dir auch zu einem Quicksilver raten. Das Oien ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Boot, damit würd ich auch bei Wind noch rausfahren (die Norweger machen das auch so leichtfertig, weil sie es einfach gewohnt sind. Nicht gemütlich, aber absolut machbar).
Die Quickies haben einfach mehr Komfort und bieten, wie schon so oft in diesem Thrööt gepredigt, mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Hallo,
für 4 Personen könnt ihr das Rana schon mal komplett vergessen. Selbst bei der Quicki/ Arvor würde ich sehen, möglichst die 620er Variante zu bekommen.
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich will hier nicht den Schlauen raushängen lassen. Aber es geht nicht darum, das die Boote 4 Personen tragen können - ihr wollt zu viert angeln. Das ist etwas völlig anderes.
Dazu kommt, dass es ganz selten die Boote sind, die versagen - es sind schlichtweg ungeübte Besatzungen. Und wenn ihr euch ehrlich ins Gesicht seht, dann seid ihr genau das. Ein paar Tage Langeland oder zwei drei Norwegenurlaube machen keinen erfahrenen Bootsführer aus.
Was Norweger dort machen ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Nicht weil Norweger nicht untergehen - die wissen aber in ihren Heimatgewässern genau, was sie tun.
Bei einem ordentlichen Kajütboot gehts nicht darum, das man im Trockenen sitzen kann. Bei Fahrt durch Rauhwasser kann das sowieso niemand. Es geht darum, das man auch mal gegen die Welle fahren kann und nicht gleich Wasser übernimmt. Man kann sich ja nicht immer die Fahrtrichtung aussuchen.
Tut Euch selbst den Gefallen und nehmt das größte Boot was buchbar ist. Auch für eure Familien. Es sterben zuviele, weil sie in kleinen Jollen zu viert aufs Wasser fahren - natürlich jeder noch ne Rutentasche und nen 30 Kilo Gerätekoffer... Die Arvor/ Quicki könnt ihr schön ausrüsten und am Abend zuschließen und müßt nicht ständig alles schleppen. Dazu entspanntes angeln... wenn das keinen Hunderter wert ist.
Petri

P.S. : Ich fahre eine 580er Jeanneau - ganz ähnlich wie die Quicki. Mit 4 Personen fahre ich nur, wenn ich küstennah Plattfische angle. Für weitere Ausfahrten oder rauheres Wetter ist bei mir bei 3 Personen ( Erwachsene ) schulz!


----------



## marcibet (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Alles klar, danke für den guten Post - wir werden also das größere Quicksilver nehmen (oder ev. das Arvor - müssen uns da nochmal ausverhandeln^^)

gruß und nochmal danke!
Marcel


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Ich wünsch euch allen einen tollen Angelurlaub!
Gruß und Petri


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Hallo,

was stimmt, stimmt.
Bei einem engen Gequetsche macht die Sache keinen Spaß, und alle Sicherheitsratschläge stimmen ebenso.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seetüchtigkeit - Unterschied dieser Boote*

Hallo Marcel,

ich wollte mir jetzt nicht die Mühe machen, Alles noch mal zu lesen.
Die Arvor hat, denke ich, einen Diesel.
Erstens gut, wegen Spritverbrauch; meines Wissens gibt es da auch noch Steuererleichterungen für Bootsdiesel in Norway.
Aber mach Dich da selbst schlau, das war nur aufgeschnappt.
Wesentlicher ist, wenn denn Diesel, der tiefe Schwerpunkt des Motors und der tiefe Kiel.
Das sind beim Fahren und beim Driften Welten gegenüber AB.

Grüße

Volker


----------

